# Another attempt at a swirl.  "Cut pics."  Turned o



## Jody (Feb 28, 2009)

I attempted another swirl today and I might have swirled a little too much and the colour is not quite what I was trying for but all in all it looks like it will turn out.







[/img]


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 28, 2009)

Whoa mama :shock:  That's a great swirl, when you cutting it????


----------



## Lindy (Feb 28, 2009)

Jody!!  That is drop dead gorgeous!!!!  Cut pics please!!


----------



## topcat (Mar 1, 2009)

Darn - you must be your own worst critic...  ...that is gorgeous swirly soap Jody!  What fragrance did you use?

Tanya


----------



## Etelka (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice,  swirl and the color is good too,  what did you aim for.  Love swirls but mine only work as itp,  just cannot for the life of me get it to all the way to the bottom with slab swirl
Etelka


----------



## Jody (Mar 1, 2009)

I used pathouli, ylang, ylang and Indian summer for fragrance.  

None of my swirls so far have been any good (more of a pathetic marble than anything) but I read somewhere on here to pour from different heights so that it goes to the bottom.  That always seemed to be my problem before and none were swirled enough.  Like I said this one looks promising and we'll see once it's cut.  My fingers are crossed but I think it turned out.  FINALLY, I can swirl (I hope).


----------



## JuBean (Mar 1, 2009)

WOW great swirls! I agree you are overly critical on your work! It looks so awesome!


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that looks wonderful! You should be proud of that swirl!!  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Mar 1, 2009)

awesome swirl!! it looks really trippy lol


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 1, 2009)

Great looking swirls.


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooooh, very VERY nice! Good job!


----------



## Rosey (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice swirl!!!


----------



## andreabadgley (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG!  How could you think those swirls were anything but spectacular?  I love it!!!!


----------



## starduster (Mar 1, 2009)

*Hey ,hey ,hey*

*Stamping my feet.*
I haven't acheived swirls as spectacular as that yet ! and you want better  :idea: 
That is one hot soap.
Congrats.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my God that looks like a chocolate swirl cream cheese cake!! Oh man now I need to go bake a cake!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Jody - where are those cut pics?????


----------



## Jody (Mar 2, 2009)

> Hey Jody - where are those cut pics?????



LOL.  I knew that was coming since we cut it together.


----------



## topcat (Mar 2, 2009)

They look wonderful cut Jody!  Congratulations on an amazingly successful swirly soap!!!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah but look how much you prettied them since I left.....I so love that stamp and your bevellede edges look great.


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*mmmmm*

Very proffesional.Great stamp.


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 2, 2009)

They look great! Well done.  I need to get a stamp made!!!!


----------



## andreabadgley (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG!!!  Now THAT is soap porn.  Nicely done!!


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

Verrrrry niiiiiiiice! 

Do you only bevel one side of your soap? I like how that looks!


----------



## digit (Mar 2, 2009)

Attempt???? I believe you have it going on!!!! They are super fab! Bet they smell just as wonderful.

Digit


----------



## Pug Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

Very very nice!  So pretty...


----------



## surf girl (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow - those are absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## honor435 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Another attempt at a swirl.  "Cut pics."  Turn*



			
				Jody said:
			
		

> I attempted another swirl today and I might have swirled a little too much and the colour is not quite what I was trying for but all in all it looks like it will turn out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jealous, im jealous. I need to try again! whats the fragrance?


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*great*

Yeah, *Swirl Queen* again.
You have found one of your strengths.
 :wink:


----------

